# What's Tooth Soap?



## MyNaturesArt (Sep 1, 2009)

Had honor435 ask me this question, thought I would move it and give it its own topic.

It's an all natural baking soda soap I make, that has little to no bubbles and clean fantastically!!  I actually sell quite a bit of it. I have tinkered with the recipe for ages, and finally have one I really like and customers love.












Here is one of my listings, it describes it pretty well.
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=30205772


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool ! I haven't tried tooth soap yet . I can't get my brain around brushing my teeth with soap .  I am working on it though , it sounds like a fantastic product . 

Kitn


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL  I know what you mean, which is why I worked a recipe that doesn't contain the heavy bubbles..lol  foamy taste..eeewww...


----------



## honor435 (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmm, intersting, does  it taste like soap, do you make it like soap?


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Sep 1, 2009)

It does have a bit of soapy taste, but not heavy taste, and its made hot process to make sure all cooking is done well, similar with the oils and lye. but at trace i add the flavorings and baking soda, its almost like doing a salt bar with no lather!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 1, 2009)

I've made and use tooth soap.  I've read that it's the coconut oil that has the soapiest taste, so I've tried a recipe without it.  It does take a little getting used to, but I do like it.  To keep tea and coffee stains under control, I also use baking soda once a day.  Adding it to the soap sounds like a great idea!


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Sep 2, 2009)

my repeat customers love it, the baking soda is great in it, also makes a lovely pure white very hard bar!


----------



## kittywings (Sep 2, 2009)

How do you use the vanilla w/out getting the discoloration?  

I made my own toothpaste with baking soda, kaolin clay, a little glycerin (didn't hear that it was bad), salt, peppermint eo and stevia... my teeth have been sparkling clean!


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Sep 2, 2009)

it's not so horrible, it creates slip!  But most people seeking all natural toothpaste, don't want ingredients to mimic purpose, is all. I use the flavorings sparingly really, it's a hint of it, not flooded in it.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 6, 2009)

..


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Feb 16, 2010)

*tooth soap*

I read about tooth soap on this forum a while back.  I have a bit of experience making cp soap so decided to give it a whirl. My main ingredient is grapeseed oil.  It is a very soft soap.  I used the grapeseed oil because of the antioxidents (tho I have no idea if the comes through in the process).  

The soap is a bit nutty tasting and pretty foamy.  But I use just a tiny bit each time.  It is pleasant and cheap to use.

My dental hygenist says I don't give her any thing to do at my cleanings. Guess that says it all.  

I plan to try some flavors and some xylitol for a bit of sweetening.  Also a bit of crushed calcium may be benificial. These last two ingredients seem to have some good qualities for tooth soap.

I found another forum that has a ton of info on tooth soaps for anyone who is interested.

http://www.dld123.com/q&a/index.php?cid=774

Let me know if the link doesn't work.


----------



## soapbubble (Feb 16, 2010)

don't your teeth need flouride?


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Feb 16, 2010)

Flouride is poison . 

 I grew up mostly in a large city with flouride and as a young adult had three teeth pulled and three more filled.  Also had a gum infection that caused receeding gum lines. 

Now after living in the country for over 30 years and no flouride I have had none pulled and only a couple of tiny fillings (also a couple old fillings replaced).  And the gum lines are no worse.  When my four sons left home for the last time they had beautiful teeth.  They hadn't had flouride for most of their lives.

I know that is anecdotal info but I do have 8 siblings mostly with bad teeth (city dwellers with flouridated water). 

If you google flouride I'm sure there's tons of good evidence to not use it.

I like www.mercola.com for good safe advise. 

Happy brushing.  Sorry if I get so long winded.  :roll:


----------



## IanT (Feb 16, 2010)

Carol's Caning & Weav said:
			
		

> Flouride is poison .
> 
> I grew up mostly in a large city with flouride and as a young adult had three teeth pulled and three more filled.  Also had a gum infection that caused receeding gum lines.
> 
> ...



even nastier is that they add flouride to the water apply along with chlorine...tap water-yuck!


----------



## Maria (Feb 16, 2010)

I make a dental soap too. It only takes a small shred unless you enjoy foaming at the mouth. 
I also make the dental powder that helps to remineralize the teeth. It is pretty simple to make, you need a powdered calcium/magnesium product. Any brand is fine as long as the magnesium is 50% of the calcium and no other ingredients. Mix that 50/50 with baking soda. Add flavor and stevia or xylitol to taste. 
I have used liquid soap to brush with but prefer the tooth soap as the taste of liquid soap is too soapy for me. 
My teeth are no longer sensitive and never looked better.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've made tooth soap before.  1 batch I made like 2yrs. ago (?)..pics of it here somewhere....

anyway....I made it with NO "foaming" oils...CO, PKO, PO...

I only used olive, castor and cocoa butter.  Flavored with Orange and Peppermint EOs.  which both have completely faded away...

But it was lacking something....baking soda... So following a 'recipe' or idea found on the internet, I shredded it, added minute amounts of distilled water, baking soda and more EOs for flavor and warmed it in the microwave and blended it.  I make it in tiny little 'batches' and store it in a babyfood jar.  I brush my teeth in the shower (so simple, don't know why I didn't discover that trick 30 years ago!) so I just dip my freshly rinsed toothbrush into the jar then scrub.    I now get great dental check-ups, no more 'morning breath', and my mouth just feels cleaner.  No more 'scummies' from the toothpaste.

I had run out here a couple of weeks ago....used toothepaste for like 2 weeks....and I cursed myself EVERY time I brushed my teeth for not getting around to the task of whipping up another batch of homemade tooth "paste"...I missed it terribly.


----------



## Vintageliving (Feb 17, 2010)

Great thread.  Thanks very much for all your posts, and for the link to Debra Lynn Dadd's site.

I have been using straight baking soda for years, but will try making tooth soap.


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Feb 17, 2010)

Maria, do you think it would work to mx the cal/mag in to my soap.  It's thickness is a really soft soap almost like a salve.  It would melt in the mic real easy.  I don't mind a little foam or the taste so would be nice to add the powder to what I have already made.  Think I'll try crushing the vit's in my spice grinder and adding to a jar of the soap.  Thanks for posting , I was wondering how much to mix together. Will just guess at the amt to add to my jars of tooth soap.

Carol


----------



## Maria (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sure you could. Whenever I have added minerals to soap, it reduced the lather. This would be perfect with tooth soap. 
I was thinking of either finely grinding the tooth soap I have already made and mixing with the powder or trying to make a better tasting liquid soap, not sure how yet, and adding to the powder. It would be easier to use one product rather than alternate between the soap and the powder.


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning I melted about 2 0z of my soap and added 1000 IU of calcium and 500 mg of magnesium. I ground the cal/mag in my spice grinder.  It worked great and mixed in real nice.   I also added a vit D3 and vit E .  It was pleasant to use and foamed a little less.  

If anyone knows a good useful amt to add I'd appreciate hearing as I'm just guessing knowing it won't hurt me.     :?


----------



## soapbubble (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks all for this thread!!

Sounds really great.  I've never liked the too sweet and slimey texture of toothpaste and this sounds like a welcome change...

now...if we could get a good alternative to mouthwash..I've used diluted hydrogen peroxide, but it's a bit unappealing...


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Feb 17, 2010)

I brushed with baking soda and peroxide for a few years.  Effective but unappealing too.  I love my soap!!  Good luck finding a mouthwash but with tooth soap maybe you won't need one


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Feb 18, 2010)

So you all had me crazy curious about this brushing with soap stuff, so I just went and grabbed a bar of 100% olive castile soap and brushed with it. WOW. I can't believe how clean my teeth feel after one brushing!  And it doesn't even have any of that other 'good stuff' like cal/mag in it.  There was absolutely no soapy taste to it either.  I'm impressed.  

I learn something every single time I come here!


----------



## memadeit (Feb 18, 2010)

soapbubble said:
			
		

> Thanks all for this thread!!
> 
> Sounds really great.  I've never liked the too sweet and slimey texture of toothpaste and this sounds like a welcome change...
> 
> now...if we could get a good alternative to mouthwash..I've used diluted hydrogen peroxide, but it's a bit unappealing...



In research, one suggestion was unsweetened cranberry juice three times a week.  The juice also helps with tarter build up.  you can also use apple cider vinager (even brush with it).  Over time the tartar will erode off.

Here a web site with very intersting info on it.

http://mizar5.com/index.html

very intersting.  read about the floride info.  makes you wonder


----------



## cwayneu (Mar 24, 2010)

On a side note, someone applied for and was granted a trademark for the combined words "tooth soap". I cannot understand what the Patent And Trademark Office is thinking, by granting TM's to commonly used descriptive terms like this. I'm thinking I should trademark "tooth whitener" and then go after Crest and Colgate.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2010)

She's also going after anyone that dares to use those words in a descriptive sense or as part of a name even though it is a generic term that's been in use since 1834......


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

thats so stupid....

why would someone A) do that, and B) why would the patent/trademark office ALLOW that... sheesh, if its like that, Im going to trademark "Mesothelioma etiology" and then sue everyone that uses it on their websites for adsense (for those who dont know thats one of the highest paying keywords ....$50 PER CLICK)

lol


----------



## cwayneu (Mar 24, 2010)

I had to Google that one Ian.  

And yes this is absurd. They are opening up Pandora's box, and yes she is starting to go after anyone she thinks is violating it. This is a trademark that is likely to be reversed, once she attacks enough people and they band together to challenge this.


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Mar 24, 2010)

*tooth soap*

Wow, how can anyone get by with that?  All I did was make some soap, brush my teeth with it, and just naturally call it tooth soap.  Good think I didn't want to name it that.  Wonder if someone patented tooth cleaner or Soap for the pearly whites!!  Life is getting weirder every day.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2010)

She actually went after someone for posting Toothpaste on Etsy and I think she had tooth soap in her description.....  Totally nuts....  She`s also trademarked Hair Spritz and Hair Soap......


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Mar 24, 2010)

*tooth soap*

sure wouldn't buy her product.

this is meant for the tooth soap thread.  don't know why it's not going there


----------



## carebear (Mar 24, 2010)

mercola is a fraud.
http://www.quackwatch.org/11Ind/mercola.html

here's my favorite quote - from HIS site (selling his stuff)

"This is particularly troublesome as polio can be prevented in most people simply by eliminating sugar from their diet."

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/artic ... t-two.aspx

silly me.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry for the Hijack - 

I use well cured Castille as a tooth soap and quite love it.  I'm going to be adding Tooth Soap to my product line and in it I plan on adding EO for flavor (Spearmint or Peppermint) and baking soda.  I've had someone recommend cocoa butter in the recipe as well so I've already got the first batch made using just EVOO and Spearmint EO.  I'm going to make 2 more batches, 1 with Baking Soda & Spearmint EO as well as one with cocoa butter, baking soda and Spearmint EO.....

I have my testers lined up and ready for the product once it's ready which is going to be about 6 weeks....


----------



## Carol's Caning &amp; Weav (Mar 25, 2010)

*tooth soap*

good luck with it. sounds great!!


----------



## cwayneu (Mar 25, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Sorry for the Hijack -



Hijack was my fault.   :roll: 

Good luck with the new product line.


----------



## Layne (Aug 7, 2010)

old thread but was recently asked about doing up some tooth soap type substance.

so was wondering if anyone has done like a liquid Castille / baking soda paste type ?
if so, how was final results?
recipes? ratios? 

a paste is what we are aiming for, eleminate scrubbing tooth brush on old bar of soap, yuk.


----------



## nebetmiw (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok why not use a flavoring oil instead of an EO to flavor tooth soap?  BTW I have notice a differance since I started using my salt soap.  Teeth feel cleaner and gums look better.  Love the non nasty mouth in the morning.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG I never heard of tooth soap before but now I want to make some.


----------



## shonnyisley (Aug 7, 2010)

I used to brush with liquid bronners and baking soda/DE powder before I started making my own soap. I hated the 'soapy' taste but it does leave your mouth a lot cleaner feeling than toothpaste. I am going to have to make some bars now...darn...antother project on thelist!


----------



## IanT (Aug 7, 2010)

i can sum it up in one word:

NASTY.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah I wouldn't do tooth soap again. I do enjoy making my own tooth powder/toothpaste but tooth soap, I just can't do it. Tried and tried but it gags me every time.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 8, 2010)

First off - thank you Kim for getting me interested in Tooth Soap.

I have carried on with experimenting and making tooth soap which has turned into a good seller for me both in wholesale as well as my retail business.  I have found that by keeping it 100% natural (ok lye isn't natural), using Honey and Spearmint EO for flavouring, and using oils like OO & Cocoa Butter the flavour is not bad.  Even my 12 year old niece is using it.  For me the biggest hurdle in formulating this was getting a flavour that didn't make you run gagging.  Olive Oil on its own with Spearmint EO wasn't too bad but by adding in CB and the honey it really is pretty good.  I've been brushing with soap since March now and the other day I decided I wanted to see what my teeth would feel like using my old Sensodyne.  Can you say OW!!!  The toothpaste literall burned my mouth and gums, the taste was horrible and my teeth felt slimy!!!

I am going to do a secondary line using baking soda now, but really once you come up with a forumlation that tastes okay you're off to the races....


----------



## mariflo (Aug 8, 2010)

I make mouthwash and we love it. 
I use vodka, strong mint tea, a few drops of propolis tincture and a couple of drops of Peppermint and Grapefruit ess oils (2 drops go a loooong way!!!) 
It works wonders along with our handmade toothpaste


----------



## tespring (Aug 8, 2010)

This sounds great, I am going to have to give this a try too.  My husband has tooth stains and he doesnt want to go the route of tooth whiteners. After using the soap in my laundry and seeing that it better than bleach...I think it is well worth the try with teeth if he will. lol  



Off topic: Stephen Barrett, M.D is a quack by his own definition.  lol

http://www.raysahelian.com/quackwatch.html


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 8, 2010)

My dad used a natural tooth soap when I was little. I think it was "Toms?" or something similar. The taste was certainly..... different from my Crest!!

I'm intrigued though. Maybe if I see some at a craft show, I'll try it.


oops-edited to say "tooth" soap


----------



## nebetmiw (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the key to tooth soap is that it is aged over a year.  That takes alot of the soap taste out.  Remember the bar i am using has CO at 30% and I am getting no soap taste.  This is over a year old bar too with no EO or FO in it just salt.  Ofcourse doing the prerinse with Plax i am sure helps some with flavor.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 2, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> i can sum it up in one word:
> 
> NASTY.



youuu don't know....... 
That tooth soap is GOOD FOR YOU, young man!  now BRUSH!  

 HI IAN!!!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 3, 2010)

A properly formulated tooth soap is ready in the same amount of time as any other CP.  This is continuing to grow for me and the market is expanding throughout western canada.  I just had a health food store order enough for all 7 of their stores and then an organic gorcery store has ordered it as well.  The big thing to remember is there are oils that will give you a "soapy" taste (CO, PO, Castor, PKO to name a few).  If you go with oils that don't give that flavour then you're on the right track.  I've been brushing with nothing but tooth soap since march and I can say I wouldn't go back.


----------



## krissy (Sep 4, 2010)

i had to give this a try again and i am in love!!  what i did was take a bar of soap i made last winter and grate it up, then chop it up more. i put it in a little jar with a couple teaspoons of baking soda then i filled the rest up with water and added 30 drops of peppermint EO and TTO. i stirred then let it sit until it got to that solid-ish stage. i stirred it again with my tooth brush then tapped the excess off.

when i brushed my teeth felt amazing, the taste was not horrible or soapy. i had less "foam" than with regular tooth paste too. even rinsing out my mouth wasnt gross and i hate the way tooth soap feels on my tongue. i will never use regular tooth paste again if i can help it.

after a week of using it, my teeth are whiter and my mouth feels so much cleaner.


----------



## Layne (Sep 4, 2010)

hey, just incase some of you tooth soapers may have not looked at it yet, due to the thread name doesnt mention toothsoap

but hey check out my latest thread
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=19625
its about making liquid soap to toothpaste


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 8, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> i had to give this a try again and i am in love!!  what i did was take a bar of soap i made last winter and grate it up, then chop it up more. i put it in a little jar with a couple teaspoons of baking soda then i filled the rest up with water and added 30 drops of peppermint EO and TTO. i stirred then let it sit until it got to that solid-ish stage. i stirred it again with my tooth brush then tapped the excess off.
> 
> when i brushed my teeth felt amazing, the taste was not horrible or soapy. i had less "foam" than with regular tooth paste too. even rinsing out my mouth wasnt gross and i hate the way tooth soap feels on my tongue. i will never use regular tooth paste again if i can help it.
> 
> after a week of using it, my teeth are whiter and my mouth feels so much cleaner.



here here....i agree 100%....except for the part where you said you didn't like the way the soap made your tounge feel....my tounge loves it, so I'm assuming you 'missed typed'....

i made my tooth soap with (if I can remember correctly) about 80% olive, 15% cocoa butter and 5% castor....can't remember why i put the castor in there, but i did.  there's pics on here somewhere...from way back.

ETA:  I also grate mine up with the baking soda, peppermint EO, and ORANGE EO.....yummy!


----------



## soapqueen (Sep 17, 2010)

Thaough you guys might be interested in this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1926-HM-NAVAL-FOR ... 19bd30c0a1
Beats me how it was possible to patent something that existed in 1926??


----------



## LisaNY (Sep 26, 2010)

I just found this recipe: Coconut Oil TP

This isn't a true "tooth soap", but it looks like it would be less nasty/soapy tasting.


----------

